# Blast from the Past - 2012 Catalinbread F*ck It, You Build It!



## music6000 (Oct 23, 2021)

This is around my first Pedal that I built back in 2012. She actually did work at Catalinbread.
I paid around $69.99 on Special!!!
Video :


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 23, 2021)

Imagine not having to order components from five different places just to build one pedal. 1 shipping cost instead of 5x. Hehe. F@ck it.


----------

